# acts very strange before every molt



## charleyandbecky (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello. I have been reading for some time but have never posted. We have three Carolina mantids, born on April 22. They have each shed about 5 times. The last couple of molts, one of them acts so very strange before every molt, to the point that I am sure it is sickly. It hangs from the top of the enclosure with a completely bent abdomen, and won't eat for 3 or so days before the molt. It also looks like it has a terrible time getting around when it does move. My other two mantids don't make such a production out of their shedding. Once it molts and dries, it is back to normal but it makes me so nervous. Does the ready-to-shed exoskeleton begin to feel tight and restrict movement?

I have read about the bent abdomen and it seems fairly common, but this particular mantis only displays this in the few days before the molt. He is doing this now and making me worry!

Is this mantis just being dramatic?

Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds about normal to me. By bent abdomen I would like to see a pic if possible. Many mantids fold their abdomens as nymphs which is different than the bent abdomen that has been known to happen to chinese mantids. Don't forget to intro yourself in the introductions forum.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jun 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> Sounds about normal to me. By bent abdomen I would like to see a pic if possible. Many mantids fold their abdomens as nymphs which is different than the bent abdomen that has been known to happen to chinese mantids. Don't forget to intro yourself in the introductions forum.


I'll try to get a picture later on, assuming we don't have a molt today. My camera is charging. It is ALWAYS charging when I need it!

In the meantime, can you tell me the difference between folded abdomen you were talking about in the nymphs and a bent abdomen?

Thank you.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 28, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> I'll try to get a picture later on, assuming we don't have a molt today. My camera is charging. It is ALWAYS charging when I need it!In the meantime, can you tell me the difference between folded abdomen you were talking about in the nymphs and a bent abdomen?
> 
> Thank you.


The nymphs of a lot of mantis species carry their butts in the air (see post #13 here:http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=14337). Sometimes after a molt, though, most often in the Chinese, the abdomen is kinked and the end aft of the kink is bent sharply upwards. Often it will become normal as food passes through the gut and then stick up again afterwards. What you seem to be describing though, is a mantis just finding a "comfortable" position for moulting.

The dry exoskeleton is so thin and light (you have seen it, no?) that it is not likely to impede movement. Problems occur when it does not completely seperate from the new cuticle. Hope that helps.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies. I left the house for a while and when I got back the mantis was completely back to normal and had molted.

This particular mantis does this to me every time. He just acts so bizarre before every molt, you'd think I wouldn't worry so. The others are not so dramatic.  

Rebecca


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2009)

my hierodulas sit in a twisted yoga position and look dehydrated and dying, but then they molt and are fine, and huge!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

agent A said:


> my hierodulas sit in a twisted yoga position and look dehydrated and dying, but then they molt and are fine, and huge!


A "yoga position?" Really. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## superfreak (Jul 9, 2009)

im just waiting for my sub-adult H. majescula to moult. Shes been acting 'moulty' for two weeks now  ah well. you can only wait


----------



## mantidluvuhbig (Jul 29, 2009)

Can someone help me about this issue too? I have a mantis nymph, some Californian variety, and it seems like it is ready to molt. It just lies there exhausted hardly moving at all. I'm very worried. Could this be pre-moulting stress disorder, or will it just lead to death? Also, how much bigger are mantids after a molt?


----------



## ismart (Jul 29, 2009)

mantidluvuhbig said:


> Can someone help me about this issue too? I have a mantis nymph, some Californian variety, and it seems like it is ready to molt. It just lies there exhausted hardly moving at all. I'm very worried. Could this be pre-moulting stress disorder, or will it just lead to death? Also, how much bigger are mantids after a molt?


Some mantids can be a little lethargic before a moult. I suggest you keep it's enclosure warm and humid. Make sure it has enough space to moult properly. Usally about three times the height of the mantis is sufficient. Size can vary between moults. It depends on the mantis.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jul 29, 2009)

The original subject mantis of this thread molted into an adult last night, thank goodness. I have never seen such a dramatic mantis, carrying on so before every molt.

Rebecca


----------

